# LG Incite -Hard Reset



## rsamson (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm trying to find out if anyone knows how to hard reset this phone with the physical keys.  My phone has stopped booting all the way and the screen doesn't respond.  I need to wipe it before returning it, but cannot get into it enough to clear storage.  

Thx


----------



## dms916 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Hard Reset with physical buttons*



rsamson said:


> I'm trying to find out if anyone knows how to hard reset this phone with the physical keys.  My phone has stopped booting all the way and the screen doesn't respond.  I need to wipe it before returning it, but cannot get into it enough to clear storage.
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



I need the same advice


----------



## emesbe (Jan 13, 2009)

See enclosed page from Incite manual.


----------



## twinone (Mar 7, 2009)

*Lg incite hard reset*

To perform a hard reset
• A Hard Reset should only be performed after all other trouble shooting options have been exhausted.
After a hard reset, the device is restored to its default settings - the way it was when you first
purchased it and turned it on. Any programs you installed, data you entered, and settings you
customized on your device will be lost.
1. Power the device ON
2. Tap Start > Settings > System tab > Clear Storage.
3. Enter 1234 for the password twice.
4. Press Enter.
5. Select what to reset.
You have to enter your password and confirm again for hard reset. However when you forget your
password, the only way to hard reset the device is via the hard key sequence.
1. Power the device OFF.
2. Press and hold the following hard keys in sequence.
left side - down rocker button - right side camera button - front right phone button
Keep pressing keys until your LCD screen turns on.
Align screen will appear if you success hard key reset.


----------



## dwny (Mar 22, 2009)

1. Remove & replace the battery 1st

2. Hold down at the same time:

*Volume Down + Camera + Power* until the Windows Mobile screen appears.

DONE


----------



## brogrimm (May 1, 2009)

dwny said:


> 1. Remove & replace the battery 1st
> 
> 2. Hold down at the same time:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fail.  Any other ideas?


----------



## GuardianUSMC (May 20, 2009)

Used it today, worked fine.


----------



## chappatti (Jun 17, 2009)

*Works...*



brogrimm said:


> Fail.  Any other ideas?

Click to collapse



Confirm it works....Make sure the sequence of keys is ...volume....camera....power key.  Hold till WM 6.1 screen comes on.

Don't forget to put battery back before reset


----------



## jackedup101 (Jul 6, 2009)

i am also unable to perfor m a hard reset doing the key sequence..please help!!


----------



## fonezone (Jul 6, 2009)

*Another solution*

If you followed the steps above and the phone is still not hard resetting, you can try to enter Emergency Download mode and update the ROM. My phone would not hard reset and just kept getting stuck at the AT&T logo screen. I downloaded the V10X ROM update from the LG website and followed the instructions contained in the update. After the update, the phone works perfectly.


----------



## world4x4 (Jul 7, 2009)

chappatti said:


> Confirm it works....Make sure the sequence of keys is ...volume....camera....power key.  Hold till WM 6.1 screen comes on.
> 
> Don't forget to put battery back before reset

Click to collapse



and until green right goes off. (while WM green screen on)


----------



## GuardianUSMC (Jul 7, 2009)

The process works without flaw unless you are not properly holding the buttons or for the right amount of time. I have posted the directions in a tutorial and you are welcome to take a look, try it and I am sure if you follow it, it will work for you.

1. Resetting Device
2. Flashing Original ROM


----------



## niindark (Jul 11, 2009)

I have been hard reset my phone!
I now,Align Screen not working.And i can't continue setup my phone!
Help me!!


----------



## josefcrist (Apr 8, 2010)

niindark said:


> I have been hard reset my phone!
> I now,Align Screen not working.And i can't continue setup my phone!
> Help me!!

Click to collapse



i am in the same situation. how do you get the incite in emergency download mode?


----------



## torch29 (Apr 10, 2010)

*ditto*



josefcrist said:


> i am in the same situation. how do you get the incite in emergency download mode?

Click to collapse



me to, just got mine yesterday


----------

